# Profibus Abschlusswiderstand



## oORichOo (9 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit über Abschlusswiderständen von Profibusnetzen was gelesen.
Da habe ich von Abschlusswiderständen von 120 Ohm und 220 Ohm gelesen. Was ist da nun richtiger bzw. wo sind die Unterschiede? 
Wenn ich einen den Abschlusswiderstand einschalte habe ich ja auch keine Wahl zwischen 120 Ohm und 220 Ohm. 
Eigentlich müssen die doch auf den Wellenwiederstand der Leitung angepasst sein, so dass es keine Rückkopplungen auf den Leitungen gibt. 

Meine nächste Frage wäre: Wozu werden die Pullup- und Pulldown-Widerstände verwendet? Der Pullup-Widerstand hat doch was mit der Logischen 1 und der Pulldown-Widerstand mit der Logischen 0 zu tun.

ich möchte mich scon mal für eure Antworten bedanken.


----------



## ducati (9 Oktober 2013)

Geht es nur um das Verständnis, oder steht eine Anwendung hinter der Frage? Es ist nicht nur ein Widerstand sondern 3 und es wird auch noch eine definierte Spannung von 5V benötigt, um einen PB konformen Leitungsabschluss zu realisieren:

http://www.profibus.felser.ch/index.html?der_busabschluss_fuer_rs485.htm

Gruß.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (9 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Im Grund reicht möglicherweise der Link zu Prof. Felser aus. Daher nur kleine Ergänzungen.
es ist richtig das der Busabschluss im Zusammenhang steht mit dem Wellenwiderstand vom Kabel. Das hat bei Profibus 150 Ω. Die 3 Widerstande in dem Link zu Prof. Felser http://www.profibus.felser.ch/index....fuer_rs485.htm ergeben ca. 170 Ω wenn man die Spannungsversorgung kurzschließt und die Widerstände dann verrechnet. Damit Ist der Gesamtwiderstand ähnlich dem Wellenwiderstand des Kabels.

Ist der Busabschluss eingelegt so kann man das an der Idlespannung von 1,1 V auf dem Bus erkennen. Sind die grundlegenden physikalischen Eigenschaften auf dem Bus nicht i. O. so kann man auch an der Idlespannung erkennen.

Im Grunde hat das Buskabel 3 Leitungen A, B und Schirm und damit 3 Bussysteme A, B oder A, Schirm oder B, Schirm. Auch die nicht benützten Bussysteme sollten abgeschlossen werden um Resonanzen zu vermindern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
HLG@i-v-g.de


Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Facebook: 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/GoehringerIVG

Besuchen Sie uns auch auf YouTube:

Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTEST II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCje...qwjOT3Q4vjrGpg


IVG Göhringer Mönchweg 5 71088 Holzgerlingen Tel.:07031 607880 Fax: 07031 607881 Mobil.:0172-7671463 <http://www.i-v-g.de>


----------



## oORichOo (9 Oktober 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten, das Hilft schon etwas weiter (vorallem der Link).

Ja, es ist nur eine Verständnisfrage und ich es mit in meine Studienarbeit mit einfließen lassen möchte.

Also stimmen die 120Ω nicht. 

Mit dem Schalter am Stecker schalte ich also die 220Ω dazu und die beiden 390Ω sind dann auch noch parallel zu den 220Ω. 
Wenn die Leitung länger bzw. kürzer ist und der Endwiderstand am Stecker zu klein bzw. groß ist, dann verwende ich ein aktiven Busabschluss um keine Resonazen zu bekommen. 
Wenn das stimmt, ist nun die Frage, für welche Länge die Busabschluss am Stecker ausreicht?

Was ist eigentlich die Idlespannung? 
Für was werden eigentlich die 5V und die 1,1V verwendet?


----------



## ducati (10 Oktober 2013)

oORichOo schrieb:


> Mit dem Schalter am Stecker schalte ich also die 220Ω dazu und die beiden 390Ω sind dann auch noch parallel zu den 220Ω.
> Wenn die Leitung länger bzw. kürzer ist und der Endwiderstand am Stecker zu klein bzw. groß ist, dann verwende ich ein aktiven Busabschluss um keine Resonazen zu bekommen.
> Wenn das stimmt, ist nun die Frage, für welche Länge die Busabschluss am Stecker ausreicht?



Nein das stimmt so nicht!

Ob Du den aktiven Busabschluss verwendest, oder den Stecker ist egal. Der wichtigste Unterschied ist praktischer Natur: Wenn das letzte PB-Gerät defekt ist, da wo der Busabschluss im Stecker realisiert ist, dann würde die komplette Busstrecke ausfallen, da der Busabschluss im Stecker ohne PB-Gerät nicht funktioniert, da die 5V fehlen. Beim aktiven Busabschluss funktioniert der Busabschluss immer, egal ob ich irgendein Gerät entferne.

Die max Länge eines PB-Segmentes richtet sich nach der eingestellten Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit +  Wertigkeitsfaktoren. Der Busabschluss ist immer identisch.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1971286

Ab Seite 70 z.B.

Gruß.


----------



## dr.pfb (26 Oktober 2013)

oORichOo schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten, das Hilft schon etwas weiter (vorallem der Link).
> 
> Was ist eigentlich die Idlespannung?
> Für was werden eigentlich die 5V und die 1,1V verwendet?



Die Widerstaende im Abschlusswiderstand funktionieren als Spannungsteiler, so dass von den 5V am oberen was  abfaellt, am mittleren was und dann am unteren. Das heisst wenn kein Teilnehmer etwas sendet, sind immer etwas ueber 1V Spannung auf dem Bus (Idle-Spannung). 
die 5V werden also dazu benoetigt, den Spannungsteiler mit Spannung zu versorgen.
Diese Idlespannung wird benoetigt, um eine feste logische 1 auf dem Bus zu haben, wenn kein Teilnehmer wtwas sendet. Der Bereich der 0/1 erzeugt ist nur 0,2Vss; das heisst wenn man diese hoehere Idlespannung nicht haette, sondern halt 0V, koennte es durch aussere Einfluesse (elektromagnetisches Feld oder elektrostatisches Feld; EMV) zu unbeabsichtigten 1en und 0en waehrend der Idlezeit kommen. Man braucht die Idlezeit um den Bus zu beruhigen.
Google doch auch mal nach RS485.
Es gibt uerigens auch einstellbare Abschlusswiderstaende, also wo man diese drei Widerstaende einstellen kann 
s. http://gridconnect.com/profibus-active-terminator-pepper.html


----------



## dr.pfb (29 Oktober 2013)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Ist der Busabschluss eingelegt so kann man das an der Idlespannung von 1,1 V auf dem Bus erkennen. Sind die grundlegenden physikalischen Eigenschaften auf dem Bus nicht i. O. so kann man auch an der Idlespannung erkennen.



Wenn schon dann auch die Bestromung erwaehnen. Ohne Bestromung wird das alles nix.

zwei Abschlusswiderstaende, beide bestromt: 1,1V Idle Spannung

Anhang anzeigen 22126



zwei Abschlusswiderstaende, nur einer bestromt: 0,5V Idle Spannung (haeufiger Fehler)

Anhang anzeigen 22128



zwei Abschlusswiderstaende, keiner bestromt: +-0,xyz V Idle Spannung, Bus kaputt

Anhang anzeigen 22129


ein Abschlusswiderstand, bestromt (anderer nicht vorhanden): 1,1V Idle Spannung

wie das erste Bild, aber Reflexionen vom nicht eingelegten Abschlusswiderstand




kein Abschlusswiderstand: Idle Voltage hoeher als 1,1V (Bus laeuft weiter) und Reflexionen


----------



## oORichOo (5 November 2013)

Danke, für die Antworten.

Ich kann aber leider nicht die Anhänge 22126, 22128 und 22129 nicht öffnen


----------



## dr.pfb (13 November 2013)

oORichOo schrieb:


> Danke, für die Antworten.
> 
> Ich kann aber leider nicht die Anhänge 22126, 22128 und 22129 nicht öffnen



Sorry erst jetzt gesehen:

zwei Abschlusswiderstaende, beide bestromt: 1,1V Idle Spannung




zwei Abschlusswiderstaende, nur einer bestromt: 0,5V Idle Spannung (haeufiger Fehler)





zwei Abschlusswiderstaende, keiner bestromt: +-0,xyz V Idle Spannung, Bus kaputt


----------

